# Shallow Sport knockoffs



## bogan (Mar 23, 2006)

Do any of you guys know where I could find a shallow sport knockoff (like a shallow runner or similar boat). I would like to get the 18 footer but for the price they want I cannot come close to being able to afford it. Please tell me a bout any places that carry the boats and prices or thoughts on other boats with similar performance that have much smaller prices tags (like an ultra cat or something similar). Thanks for the help. Tight lines to all.


----------



## mudrunner (Jun 6, 2006)

Theres one for sale on the classified ad. its a marshall topwater


----------



## KSims1868 (Jul 19, 2006)

I've always felt like buying a slightly used TOP of the line model was more beneficial than a brand new knock-off model. Buy what you want, and you'll be more apt to take care of it in the long run. 

My advice is find one that is the actual brand name you want that is a few years old. 

Just my .02


----------



## Findeep (Mar 6, 2006)

I agree with KSims, everyone is making knock-offs of their boat for a reason. There always seems to be one available in the classifieds. SS are solid boats and have been around for a long time. Many people are still running boats that they purchased in the 80s and are replacing worn out engines cause the hulls are still solid. 

I fished with Capt. Ernest down in Padre in August and he is running a 1987 SS with a 2003 Yamaha and his boat still looks good.


----------



## seinenet (Aug 1, 2006)

I have a 1985 Shallow Sport hull that i just replaced the 1995 evenrude 115 hp with a 2006 yamaha 150 vmax. The boat is solid as a rock after 21 years. You'll wear the engines out before wear out that hull.


----------



## turtlebayfisher (Jul 13, 2005)

I agree with the advice you are receiving...after a year of careful research, shopping, we bought a ShallowCraft and loved it for a years, then the hull started having problems that needed major $$ to fix. We were so disgusted, we got rid of it at a huge loss and are now boatless..... Go for proven reputation, you won't regret it.


----------



## SAK (May 21, 2004)

Shallow Stalker @ Los Fresnos has a good hull. It is like a SS with a squared off front end. I have Joe's number somewhere if you are interested.


----------



## Spots and Dots (May 23, 2004)

We just bought the Marshall Top Water that was in the classifieds. Haven't run the boat much yet, but the building process and fit/finish is very good.
It seems like Marshall builds a nice boat.

He sells the 19' with 115 hp for 24K.


----------



## Freshwaterman (May 21, 2004)

Skinny Kat has the best boat in that style at this time if you are looking for something other than SS.


----------



## pevotva (Sep 7, 2005)

I think the guy on the left coming into Port O has been building a Shallowsport ko for some time. Its boats by Jon or something. I have heard he does excellent fiberglass work.


----------



## Fin-Addict (Jun 1, 2004)

*Knock off*

Jon's on the left coming into POC does a really good one! I think he only makes a 18 footer. He must be doing a good job because that the last time I talked with guys from Shallow Sport, they were considering filing a law suit!


----------



## midnighthoudini (Nov 6, 2005)

Jon sold out to J&H , who is making some nice improvrments in the boat. Going to be a real sweet ride.


----------



## Fishin-Inc (May 27, 2004)

*Explorer*

Explorer Flats Attack is a nice boat too.
See David at LMC Marine in Houston.


----------



## Dani California (Jul 20, 2006)

midnighthoudini said:


> Jon sold out to J&H , who is making some nice improvrments in the boat. Going to be a real sweet ride.


They are saying the JH knockoff floats in 3 inches. The boat looks ok.

www.jhperformanceboats.com

DC


----------



## Turpis Piscator (Jan 24, 2006)

I recently bough a boat from a fellow 2cooler. I'd been looking for over 2 years and saw Explorers, Dargels, Shallow Sports & Flats Cats, ALL fine shallow water machines, in some cases for as little as $5k-$10k. Granted, these were not new or in a lot of cases even late model boats & motors. BUT, if you have the patience to wait, and the funds to jump on something quickly, keep your eye on the 2cool classifieds, the Chronicle classifieds and others, (PM me for suggestions) and you'll be able to get yourself into exactly what you want/need in a used boat.

Trust me, there's too many well maintained, used rigs out there to invest the money in unless money's not an option.....


----------



## kenny (May 21, 2004)

mehansen said:


> I recently bough a boat from a fellow 2cooler. I'd been looking for over 2 years and saw Explorers, Dargels, Shallow Sports & Flats Cats, ALL fine shallow water machines, in some cases for as little as $5k-$10k. Granted, these were not new or in a lot of cases even late model boats & motors. BUT, if you have the patience to wait, and the funds to jump on something quickly, keep your eye on the 2cool classifieds, the Chronicle classifieds and others, (PM me for suggestions) and you'll be able to get yourself into exactly what you want/need in a used boat.
> 
> Trust me, there's too many well maintained, used rigs out there to invest the money in unless money's not an option.....


Good advice, that's what I did.


----------



## Kyle 1974 (May 10, 2006)

mehansen said:


> I recently bough a boat from a fellow 2cooler. I'd been looking for over 2 years and saw Explorers, Dargels, Shallow Sports & Flats Cats, ALL fine shallow water machines, in some cases for as little as $5k-$10k. Granted, these were not new or in a lot of cases even late model boats & motors. BUT, if you have the patience to wait, and the funds to jump on something quickly, keep your eye on the 2cool classifieds, the Chronicle classifieds and others, (PM me for suggestions) and you'll be able to get yourself into exactly what you want/need in a used boat.
> 
> Trust me, there's too many well maintained, used rigs out there to invest the money in unless money's not an option.....


Case in point... there's a 18' Majek red fish for 5K on there right now....I can't believe someone hasn't already bought it.


----------



## stew1tx (Oct 15, 2004)

I am sure JH builds wonderful boats but there is NO WAY that dude commenting about the hull drafting 3" is anywhere near correct. Take a look at the pictures and notice from the side picture how tall the sides are from bottom to gunwale and then look at the picture of it floating. 7-8" is a more realistic draft, probably the latter because of bottom contour.


----------



## DaHorns (Sep 19, 2006)

Have you looked at Shoalwater Boats? I have been in thier 19' and thier 22' and have been very dry, even with the low sides. 19' got up on plane in 6-8" of water with 3 of us in the boat. Very reasonable prices as well!

www.bellboats.com


----------



## shallowgal (Jun 11, 2004)

*Think we've come up with a solution*

Okay, we've been working on a solution to the whole "knock off" issue for a while now. We understand why it happens, there are people who want a Shallow Sport, but can't afford a new model. With the rising costs of materials, insurance, labor, etc., quality boats have become costly to make (not to mention the sky-rocketing prices of motors and alum. trailers!).

We've decided to come out with a more economical version of our 18' Sport (w/ sides). The boats will be called "Bahia Boats". We will likely open production up to some of our other models in the future, but for now it's just the 18'. We kept hearing people say they would love to have a Shallow Sport, but were forced to settle for a cheap knock-off b/c of the price. So, we figured if all these companies were going to knock-off our product, we might as well do it too. D )

We know that we can make a less expensive version of our boats, *the right way, *by using less expensive materials better than anyone else ever could. We've done a lot of upgrading in mats over the past few years, we use the most expensive resin, glass, accessories, gelcoat, etc. The new Bahia Boats will be using the same resin and glass, but will have rolled gunnels, and will return to the 100% gauranteed no rot plywood, encapsulated by fiberglass in the decking. We've also gone back to the accessories we used to put on our 18's about 4 years ago (i.e. Nylon cleats, perko nav lights, smaller alum grab rail, etc.) There are several items that will remain the same b/c we buy them in bulk and get discounts, like the windshield, and 43 gallon Molded gas tank, and the Coosa transoms. So, the boat will still be a 100 % composite, no wood hull.

This boat is rated for a 90 HP motor, which also saves thousands of dollars. All-in-all we were able to present this boat package to dealers for a very reasonable price, and it is comparable to the other "knock-off" pricing, if not better in many cases.

We are still offering our full fleet of top-quality shallow sport boats, and we definitely don't want to alienate our regular buyers, but with the way the industry is going we felt we needed to offer another option. You can tell the difference between the Bahia 18' and the Shallow Sport 18' when you see them, and the warranty on the Bahia will be 5 years, rather than the standard Shallow Sport 10. But I'm sure you'll all agree that Bahia Boats are the nicest, best quality budget version of a Shallow Sport boat on the market.

This is the first time we've told anyone about it. Give me some feedback. Hopefully it will be good constructive feedback (Be nice, I just got home from my honeymoon last night follks)

Yall should be seeing some advertising about it in the near future, and examples at the boat shows. Bahia Boats are available now, ask your Shallow Sport dealer.


----------



## midnighthoudini (Nov 6, 2005)

We kept hearing people say they would love to have a Shallow Sport, but were forced to settle for a cheap knock-off b/c of the price. So, we figured if all these companies were going to knock-off our product, we might as well do it too.

Not all of those knock offs are cheap or cheaply made---just knock offs. I have seen some pretty well-made ones that satisfy the owners quite nicely.


----------



## GOTTAILCORNBREAD (Jul 10, 2006)

I bought a 15 foot Shallow Water last year. paid 300 for motor trailer and boat it is an 85 model but runs like a charm after a tune up and still runs in three inches.


----------



## Boaz (May 17, 2006)

stew1tx said:


> I am sure JH builds wonderful boats but there is NO WAY that dude commenting about the hull drafting 3" is anywhere near correct. Take a look at the pictures and notice from the side picture how tall the sides are from bottom to gunwale and then look at the picture of it floating. 7-8" is a more realistic draft, probably the latter because of bottom contour.


 After looking at the web page, I do not find a boat on there that even resembles a S.S. scooter. There scooter appears to be flat bottom and the curl up front is horrible.


----------



## Stuart (May 21, 2004)

Boaz said:


> After looking at the web page, I do not find a boat on there that even resembles a S.S. scooter. There scooter appears to be flat bottom and the curl up front is horrible.


Are you looking at this?

http://www.jhperformanceboats.com/JHPerformanceBoats/JS190.htm


----------



## kenny (May 21, 2004)

GOTTAILCORNBREAD said:


> I bought a 15 foot Shallow Water last year. paid 300 for motor trailer and boat it is an 85 model but runs like a charm after a tune up and still runs in three inches.


Are you talking about the Florida skiff, the Baymaster 15' Shallow Water skiff, or a Shallow Sport?
$300. I'd say you got the deal of a lifetime. Do you have some pictures?


----------



## bogan (Mar 23, 2006)

I have seen alot of these boats around and I was just wondering the price comparison between a SS and a John Sport, Shallow Runner, J&H, and other similar models. Right price is my main concern and I want a good boat that will last without paying over 26K for an 18 footer.


----------



## shallowgal (Jun 11, 2004)

*New "Bahia 18" by Shallow Sport*

I can't speak for the other guys, other than the pricing I've seen at the numerous boat shows I've worked over the past few years, but here is pricing on the new 18' Bahia Boat, made by Shallow Sport.

18' Bahia-stock
Magic Tilt Trailer w/ tortion
90 HP Yamaha 2 stroke
Basic Yamaha rigging
*$21,080.00*

18' Bahia-stock
Magic Tilt Trailer w/ tortion
90 HP Yamaha 4 stroke
Basic Yamaha rigging
*$23,024.00*

*Other Motor models available. We carry Suzuki, Evinrude and Yamaha*

This pricing is *msrp*, which is all we're allowed to quote anyone, except USCG licensed guides, per our contracts with our dealers. Dealer pricing may vary, and will likely be lower for the same options.

We're working on marketing materials for this boat and putting ads into mags. It's just so new that we haven't made very many yet, and the ones we have made were sold before we deliverd them to the dealer.

We will have a Bahia 18' on display in the Tops-N-Towers parking lot in Seabrook on Nasa Road one next Friday and Saturday (oct. 20-21) for a Shallow Sport mini-boat show/ blowout sale for Adventure Yamaha Marine. There will be music, hot dogs and plenty of Shallow Sports. Our Houston dealer is planning this event to clear out their '05 and '06 model boats before the boat show season starts. There should be some awesome deals on the boats they have. Demo's can also be arranged, and our entire staff here at Shallow Sport will be there.

I'll post another thread on that later when I get more details


----------



## Freshwaterman (May 21, 2004)

90 HP??? Seems to be asking alot of that motor.I Ask this because I have been on several SS with 115s and that seemed about right.


----------



## shallowgal (Jun 11, 2004)

*90 Hp*

We're quoting it with the 90 HP because that is the most economical motor choice, and will work with this boat. I, personally, have been on a Bahia outfitted with a 90TLR and F190. We only had the GPS w/ the TLR and we we're averaging 35mph WOT. Of course, that's not hauling butt. But it will get you where you need to go comfortably and is a good option if you're trying to cut costs. Probably the option most people would go with would be the 115 (b/c we Texans like 'em fast) and that would have a top end speed closer to 45, like the other models.

You're looking at about an extra $2,000 to upgrade to a 115TLR and about a $3,000 upgrade for the F115.


----------



## Freshwaterman (May 21, 2004)

Actually my concerns have little to do with speed but rather more with hole shot i.e. protecting the grass and such in our LLM. If most boaters down here were assumed to be "aware and knowlegable" in the dynamics of shallow water boating I guess it would not be a big deal. 

I would love to get on one and verify the above via east shore sand or the ledge on HWY 100. Performance yet to be determined it does seem like a viable deal for us consumers.


----------



## Freshwaterman (May 21, 2004)

*Shallow Runner*

I have a friend that has a 19 ft shallow runner with a 130 Saltwater Yamaha ,Very clean boat has casting and poling platforms.


----------



## Rojo Runner (Mar 21, 2006)

Most boats are knock offs from somewhere. The Gulf Coast boats are knock offs of the Boston Whaler Low Pro 19 then came the Transport which copied Gulf Coast which copied BW. 

In boats you get what you pay for, just make sure you get a well made boat if you do buy one that hasn't been around for very long.


----------



## shallowgal (Jun 11, 2004)

Yeah, most boats are knock offs of something, that's why Shallow Sport is so proud of being an original. 

Tony,
I'm sure Rob at the Sportsman in San Benito would be happy to take you for a demo on the BAhia. He can't seem to keep one in stock very long though.


----------



## Boaz (May 17, 2006)

Stuart said:


> Are you looking at this?
> 
> http://www.jhperformanceboats.com/JHPerformanceBoats/JS190.htm


No I did not see that one. Looks pretty good, after owning a S.S. sportin 18 since 1988 (I still fish it), I do not see the bottom of this boat in the pics. I doubt very seriously that it will out perform a S.S. If it will,,KUDOS!!!!


----------



## ankledeep (Aug 16, 2005)

Johns fiberglass in poc is not building jonsports anymore. I hard he sold the hull to jh boats. His boats are built rock solid.


----------



## OCD (May 22, 2006)

If you can't afford to go first class don't go. I waited several years until I could afford a used 18' SS and was completely happy with my decision to wait. During that waiting period I fished with friends and inlaws in boats other than a SS, which made the wait worthwhile. Rather than replace the motor on my used SS and have some cosmetic work done to the (you can't wear them out) hull, I found a steal on a used (in new condition) 20' SS with all the bling bling and a 150 TRP that had 44 hours on it. My point without trying to sound arrogant, is if you want a SS be patient, there are good deals available on used SS. By the way the Shallow Runner, which several guides use, is the closest knock off on the market.


----------



## shallowgal (Jun 11, 2004)

*shallow runner*

Shallow Runner is out of business. I apologize to those who are having problems with their Shallow Runners, and have just discovered your warranty is no longer valid. If this has happened to you, or anyone you know, contact me and we'll try to help you out.


----------



## Lezz Go (Jun 27, 2006)

If I were in the market for a scooter boat, SS would be at the top of the list. I have fished off two 1986 models for years. One of these two boats went through many years of hard use and driver related mishaps. I consider the hull bullet proof. The other was ran hard but well maintained for 10 years and I'm sure it's being used today somewhere.


----------



## kit (Sep 24, 2006)

shallowgal said:


> Shallow Runner is out of business. I apologize to those who are having problems with their Shallow Runners, and have just discovered your warranty is no longer valid. If this has happened to you, or anyone you know, contact me and we'll try to help you out.


Dang, that's news to me....are you sure? I heard Dave had relocated south of San Antonio. Was not aware of QA problems..my Runner has been bullet proof for seven years of heavy use....regrettably I can't say that for a couple of other skinny water makes I've owned.......


----------

